# B0NEF1SH



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, what an awesome day!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bucket list day right there!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

so jelly. My wife came in and asked if I was mixing some new beats or something lol


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

nice job! congrats. video turned out good. what fly?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

flynut said:


> nice job! congrats. video turned out good. what fly?











This is it or what’s left of it. I’ve probably caught at least 25 fish with it. Mostly bones, small snapper, porgies and also my first permit on fly. It’s still on my 6wt today.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

sweet! that's a tough fly


----------



## ljk (Mar 28, 2019)

What was your general location?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

ljk said:


> What was your general location?


Or your exact location actually...gps coordinates will be fine


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

A flat between stiltsville and cardsound bridge... can’t miss it


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

That’s called the last flat.


----------

